# Llanda- llauna / govanilla-gobanilla



## Alundra

Hola foreros  ,

Aquí vengo con dos dudas...

Llanda, es y siempre ha sido para mí, esa bandeja que se mete al horno y en la que se hacen los asados... también existe el pan de llanda (que no es pan de leña...) y tantas y tantas comidas de llanda... 
Hoy ha surgido la palabra en una conversación y al buscarla por curiosidad en el DRAE no la encontré (ni llanda, ni yanda, ni ná)... 

Lo que me gustaría saber es en qué zonas (o quizá también países) se conoce a esa bandeja también por llanda o si es una palabra sólo usada por la zona manchega... o qué...

Lo mismo con la palabreja "govanilla" o gobanilla" o "bobanilla" en fin.. para designar a la muñeca (la muñeca de la mano)... ¿Alguien sabe de donde viene lo de "govanilla"? Bueno... primero... ¿A alguien le suena?  

Yo pensaba que estas dos palabras eran de ámbito nacional... y resulta que no están ni recogidas por la RAE... (ya sé, ya sé que el DRAE no lo es todo..., pero es una línea a seguir...) bueno lo de "govanilla" jejeje casi lo entiendo.... pero lo de llanda... no me lo esperaba...

Bueno, esperando ver qué me decís... cuelgo  

Alundra.


----------



## belén

Hola

Sólo te puedo hablar de tres puntos geográficos y de mi experiencia. No he oído ninguna de las dos palabras ni en Mallorca, ni en Barcelona ni en Madrid.

Saludos 
Belén


----------



## diegodbs

La palabra "llanda" la he oído un par de veces en Madrid, pero no recuerdo de dónde era la persona que utilizó la palabra. Pero, desde luego "llanda" en castellano y "llauna" en catalán se refieren a la misma cosa.

"Gobanilla" jamás.


----------



## SADACA

Ni idea!!
Cuando leí el titulo del thread pensé que se trataba de algún dúo de Cómicos 
No las he oido nunca-


----------



## Dr. Quizá

SADACA said:
			
		

> pensé que se trataba de algún dúo de Cómicos



Sí que lo parece, sí  "¡Lo mejor de Llauna y Govanilla ahora en DVD!" 

Yo tampoco las he oído nunca.


----------



## Laia

diegodbs said:
			
		

> La palabra "llanda" la he oído un par de veces en Madrid, pero no recuerdo de dónde era la persona que utilizó la palabra. Pero, desde luego "llanda" en castellano y "llauna" en catalán se refieren a la misma cosa.
> 
> "Gobanilla" jamás.


 
No las había oído.
Diego... va ser que no, eh? jaja... "llauna" significa "lata".*

*A no ser que tenga otro significado que desconozco...


----------



## diegodbs

Laia said:
			
		

> No las había oído.
> Diego... va ser que no, eh? jaja... "llauna" significa "lata".*
> 
> *A no ser que tenga otro significado que desconozco...


 
Pues es que he visto fotos de llandas y de llaunas y son muy parecidas. A lo mejor no es exactamente igual, pero tienen un aire de familia, jajajaja


----------



## Laia

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Pues es que he visto fotos de llandas y de llaunas y son muy parecidas. A lo mejor no es exactamente igual, pero tienen un aire de familia, jajajaja


 
Es que yo por "llauna" entiendo una lata de atún, o una lata de discurso...

EDIT: Viendo las fotos que salen en google, creo que sí tenías razón...


----------



## diegodbs

Laia said:
			
		

> Es que yo por "llauna" entiendo una lata de atún, o una lata de discurso...


 
¿Y el bacallà a la llauna?


----------



## Laia

diegodbs said:
			
		

> ¿Y el bacallà a la llauna?


Vale. Touché.


----------



## Yuribear

Hola!!! pues ahora si que me sorprendieron ...... jamás había escuchado esas palabras.... no sabía si me iba a topar con palabras técnicas de ingeniería estructural o qué.... y resulta que están cocinando .... a la llanda nosotros le llamamos "refractario"... o "recipiente para hornear".


----------



## Alundra

Muchísimas gracias por contestar.

Lo de llauna, tiene sentido porque aquí la llanda es una bandeja de chapa, e incluso al pan de llanda (hecho en una llanda) se le llama también pan de lata.

Lo de govanilla me lo esperaba porque es un término poco usado en el lenguaje formal... y que cada vez se oye menos...

Alundra.


----------



## diegodbs

Alundra said:
			
		

> Muchísimas gracias por contestar.
> 
> Lo de llauna, tiene sentido porque aquí la llanda es una bandeja de chapa, e incluso al pan de llanda (hecho en una llanda) se le llama también pan de lata.
> 
> Lo de govanilla me lo esperaba porque es un término poco usado en el lenguaje formal... y que cada vez se oye menos...
> 
> Alundra.


 
Por fin he recordado, la persona que decía "llanda" era de Murcia, y siempre me decía que para fiestas compraban llandas enteras de bollos, magdalenas, etc. recién sacadas del horno.


----------



## JB

A diegodbs y otros:
*"¿Y el bacallà a la llauna?"  *Una pregunta acerca de la palabra *bacallà.  *Supongo que esto es el pescado que yo conozco como *bacalado*.   Tengo razón, ¿o no?  Y si tengo razón, ¿eso es la escritura correcta en españa?

Espero con ansiedad sus respuestas.


----------



## diegodbs

jbruceismay said:
			
		

> A diegodbs y otros:
> *"¿Y el bacallà a la llauna?" *Una pregunta acerca de la palabra *bacallà. *Supongo que esto es el pescado que yo conozco como *bacalado*. Tengo razón, ¿o no? Y si tengo razón, ¿eso es la escritura correcta en españa?
> 
> Espero con ansiedad sus respuestas.


 

Bacalado, no 

Bacalao en castellano, bacallà en catalán.


----------



## Laia

jbruceismay said:
			
		

> Espero con ansiedad  sus respuestas.


 
No escribas "con ansiedad" porque sino parece que estás desesperado


----------



## belén

Sí, siguiendo en la línea de lo que dice Laia, la frase que buscas es:

Espero con ansia sus respuestas 

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Rayines

*Bueno, y aquí algo sobre>>>>govanilla .*


----------



## Tomby

La primera vez que oigo la palabra _govanilla._ Gracias.
La palabra _llanda_ se usa en la Comunidad Valenciana pero en valenciano.
Según el _Diccionari del Institut d'Estudis Catalans_ Alcover-Moll, se trata de la palabra castellana lata, recipiente para guardar aceite, conservas, etc. o una lámina de hojalata.
Coincide también con _llauna, _de uso generalizado en Cataluña. También es aplica a los recipientes para hornear _cocas_ (torta, en castellano) o arroces.


----------



## Alundra

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas  

Y a los del dúo de cómicos, anda queeee... ya os vale  ... jajajaaj...

Alundra.


----------



## JB

Gracias, mis profes particulares:

Ahora entiendo bien la diferencia entre "espero con ansia" (I anxiously await . . .) y lo de "padecer de ansiedad" (suffering from anxiety).  

"Te cuides"


----------



## Laia

jbruceismay said:
			
		

> Gracias, mis profes particulares:
> 
> Ahora entiendo bien la diferencia entre "espero con ansia" (I anxiously await . . .) y lo de "padecer de ansiedad" (suffering from anxiety).


 
De nada 



			
				jbruceismay said:
			
		

> "Te cuides"


 
Cuídate (tú)
Cuidaos (vosotr@s)


----------



## JB

"Te cuides" is bad Spanish, but also "espanglés" -- Spanglish -- used in Los Angeles, So. California, and maybe Mexico.  I was trying to be funny, but please don't stop offering corrections.


----------



## Laia

jbruceismay said:
			
		

> "Te cuides" is bad Spanish, but also "espanglés" -- Spanglish -- used in Los Angeles, So. California, and maybe Mexico. I was trying to be funny, but please don't stop offering corrections.


 
No lo sabía... y claro, no me he dado cuenta de que era un chiste, perdona, me he pasado de lista, ups


----------



## belano75

Hola Alundra, que tal?
me incorporo a este hilo un poco tarde, básicamente porque me ha llamado la atención eso de govanilla, en mi pueblo también se usa (soy de un pueblo del NO de Alicante).
lo de llanda no se utiliza, pero conozco gente de la vega baja que sí que utiliza esta palabra.
son palabras murcianas. de dónde eres?


----------



## Alundra

belano75 said:
			
		

> Hola Alundra, que tal?
> me incorporo a este hilo un poco tarde, básicamente porque me ha llamado la atención eso de govanilla, en mi pueblo también se usa (soy de un pueblo del NO de Alicante).
> lo de llanda no se utiliza, pero conozco gente de la vega baja que sí que utiliza esta palabra.
> son palabras murcianas. de dónde eres?


 
De Albacete (capital)  

Alundra.


----------



## Cecilio

Hola. La govanilla no sé lo que es, pero la "llanda" es sin duda una palabra del catalán que se habla en Valencia, equivalente al término "llauna" del catalán que se habla en Catalunya y muy parecido a la "lata" u "hojalata" del castellano. Por ejemplo, es muy típica en mis tierras la "coca en llanda", un dulce que también se cocina en otros sitios y con otros nombres. También hay un derivación en sentido metafórico: ser un "llandós", es decir, "el que dóna la llanda", o sea, el que da la lata.

Lo curioso, como ha señalado alguien en este "thread", es que en Valencia, cuando se habla en castellano, no se utiliza la palabra "llanda", que se percibe como clarísimamente valenciana.

Eso sí, es graciooso ver que los valencianismos del castellano no se limitan a la fideuà, la mascletà, o similares.


----------



## belano75

Alundra said:
			
		

> De Albacete (capital)
> 
> Alundra.


 
justo, el murciano también se habla en parte de la provincia de Albacete (incluida la capital)


----------



## Alundra

belano75 said:
			
		

> justo, el murciano también se habla en parte de la provincia de Albacete (incluida la capital)


 
Bueno, el murciano se habla en la provincia de Albacete igual que el albaceteño se habla en la provincia de Murcia. Imagino que habrá muchas palabras que por proximidad se utilicen en ambas provincias comúnmente, pero de ahí a que me digas que en Albacete capital se habla el murciano...  va una gran diferencia... 

Alundra.


----------



## belano75

Alundra said:
			
		

> Bueno, el murciano se habla en la provincia de Albacete igual que el albaceteño se habla en la provincia de Murcia. Imagino que habrá muchas palabras que por proximidad se utilicen en ambas provincias comúnmente, pero de ahí a que me digas que en Albacete capital se habla el murciano...  va una gran diferencia...
> 
> Alundra.


 
hola alundra, que tal?
el murciano se habla, además de en Murcia, en parte de las provincias de Alicante y Albacete. no es que lo diga yo, es que lo dicen los libros de dialectología. o dicho de otra forma, que al habla de todos esos territorios se le llama murciano.


----------



## Alundra

belano75 said:
			
		

> hola alundra, que tal?
> el murciano se habla, además de en Murcia, en parte de las provincias de Alicante y Albacete. no es que lo diga yo, es que lo dicen los libros de dialectología. o dicho de otra forma, que al habla de todos esos territorios se le llama murciano.


 
Bueno, pues si lo dicen los libros de dialectología, seguramente que yo hablaré murciano  ... aunque tengo que decirte que el acento murciano es bastante peculiar (o al menos yo noto muy, muy diferente del albaceteño), y normalmente no oigo a la gente con ese acento por la ciudad... Además, si eres de Alicante, yo te puedo decir que paso todos los veranos en Santa Pola y allí se habla igual que aquí, prácticamente con el mismo acento... yo no noto variación entre el acento de Santa Pola y el de Albacete... en cambio si noto muchísima diferencia con las aspiraciones que hacen los murcianos...

De todas formas, no voy a discutir algo que tampoco sé a ciencia cierta, lo que sí te digo es que el deje que tienen los murcianos es muy diferente al deje que tenemos aquí, o como te digo en pueblos como Santa Pola (que me parece más similar al de Albacete)  

Alundra.


----------



## belano75

hola Alundra,
lo que pasa es que la gente tiende a identificar murciano con panocho. si piensas en la forma de hablar de Jumilla o de Villena, seguro que la encuentras más parecida a la tuya. además, no es solo una cuestión de pronunciación, sino de vocabulario, etc. de todas formas, todo el mundo tiene derecho a formarse su opinión. un saludo: belano


----------



## Fernando

En mi vida he oído ninguna de las palabras, pero considerando que no me paso por la cocina no me extraña nada.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Yo tampoco las conocía... 

Mei


----------



## Alundra

Fernando said:
			
		

> En mi vida he oído ninguna de las palabras, pero considerando que no me paso por la cocina no me extraña nada.


 
Fernando, la govanilla la llevas siempre encima, ejejejej no tiene que ver con la cocina...

Alundra.


----------



## Fernando

Alundra said:
			
		

> Fernando, la govanilla la llevas siempre encima, ejejejej no tiene que ver con la cocina...



Esto, ejem, es que como tengo el reloj no me la veo.

Lo que tengo encima es una empanada considerable. Mis disculpas.


----------



## Alundra

Fernando said:
			
		

> Esto, ejem, es que como tengo el reloj no me la veo.
> 
> Lo que tengo encima es una empanada considerable. Mis disculpas.


 
Na, tranqui, así vamos más de uno...

Alundra.


----------



## oxazol

Hola a todos
Yo soy de Jaén y no he oído en mi vida ninguna de las dos (y está bastante cerca de la Mancha)


----------



## oxazol

Ah, me gustaría indicar que es sorprendente lo parecido del acento murciano del jaenero (jiennense correctamente dicho) teniendo en cuenta que el granadino o el albaceteño son algo distintos del "jaenero"


----------



## Eliasinople

La llanda es una típica palabra valenciana que aplicamos a la bandeja del horno. Tiene el mismo significado que la "llauna" que dicen más al norte. 
En Murcia y Albacete conviven multitud de palabras valencianas. Más de uno de esa zona sabrá qué es un alcaucil, arcacil o alcací, aunque si no sois del sureste español no lo habréis oído en vuestra vida.

Saludos


----------



## diegodbs

Eliasinople said:
			
		

> La llanda es una típica palabra valenciana que aplicamos a la bandeja del horno. Tiene el mismo significado que la "llauna" que dicen más al norte.
> En Murcia y Albacete conviven multitud de palabras valencianas. Más de uno de esa zona sabrá qué es un alcaucil, arcacil o alcací, aunque si no sois del sureste español no lo habréis oído en vuestra vida.
> 
> Saludos


 
jejeje, como voy mucho a Murcia, sé que es una alcachofa.


----------



## Cecilio

Hola, yo soy de Valencia y no sé lo que es un alcaucil, arcacil o alcací. "Alcachofa" se dice "carxofa" en valenciano.


----------



## Alundra

Eliasinople said:
			
		

> La llanda es una típica palabra valenciana que aplicamos a la bandeja del horno. Tiene el mismo significado que la "llauna" que dicen más al norte.
> En Murcia y Albacete conviven multitud de palabras valencianas. Más de uno de esa zona sabrá qué es un alcaucil, arcacil o alcací, aunque si no sois del sureste español no lo habréis oído en vuestra vida.
> 
> Saludos


 
Pues yo no las había oído nunca...  
Primera vez que las oigo en mi vida. 

Alundra.


----------



## Fernando

Yo sí he oído a mi madre lo de "alcaucil", pero soy extremeño.


----------



## paloma_torcaz

¡Hola a todos!
Me he incorporado a este foro hace unos minutos, pero me parecia de justicia participar de esta discusion (puesto que es la que me ha hecho unirme a vosotros). 

Creo que ya esta casi todo dicho sobre "llanda"; en cuanto a "¿govanilla?", he encontrado la referencia, preo por la zona de la manchuela (parte de Albacete y Cuenca) se dice "bobanilla". No se cual es su origen, pero se que en Buñol (Valencia) tambien se utiliza con el mismo significado (muñeca).

¡Felicidades por este magnifico foro!

¡Ah!No os asusteis por mi "no-tildes", es que este teclado no tiene...


----------



## belén

Hola Paloma,
Bienvenida a los foros 

En cuanto a las tildes, la verdad es que les damos mucha importancia por aquí, al ser un foro de idiomas intentamos cuidarlo al máximo, así que te ruego eches un vistazo a este hilo donde te explica como conseguir tildes en cualquier teclado.

Muchas gracias por tu colaboración,

Belén, moderadora


----------



## yuggoth

Tombatossals said:


> La primera vez que oigo la palabra _govanilla._ Gracias.
> La palabra _llanda_ se usa en la Comunidad Valenciana pero en valenciano.
> Según el _Diccionari del Institut d'Estudis Catalans_ Alcover-Moll, se trata de la palabra castellana lata, recipiente para guardar aceite, conservas, etc. o una lámina de hojalata.
> Coincide también con _llauna, _de uso generalizado en Cataluña. También es aplica a los recipientes para hornear _cocas_ (torta, en castellano) o arroces.


¡Por cierto,la palabra _govanella_ la he leído en valenciano para referirse a la muñeca!


----------



## yuggoth

Cecilio said:


> Hola. La govanilla no sé lo que es, pero la "llanda" es sin duda una palabra del catalán que se habla en Valencia, equivalente al término "llauna" del catalán que se habla en Catalunya y muy parecido a la "lata" u "hojalata" del castellano. Por ejemplo, es muy típica en mis tierras la "coca en llanda", un dulce que también se cocina en otros sitios y con otros nombres. También hay un derivación en sentido metafórico: ser un "llandós", es decir, "el que dóna la llanda", o sea, el que da la lata.
> 
> Lo curioso, como ha señalado alguien en este "thread", es que en Valencia, cuando se habla en castellano, no se utiliza la palabra "llanda", que se percibe como clarísimamente valenciana.
> 
> Eso sí, es graciooso ver que los valencianismos del castellano no se limitan a la fideuà, la mascletà, o similares.


¿Sabías que la tan conocida y deliciosa "chuleta" también es un valencianismo precursor?


----------



## marnez

Saludos a todos, yo soy de Tuéjar, pueblo de la Serrania Valenciana y allí estos términos son muy conocidos, me gustaría que viérais un vocabulario que hicimos una vez de palabras tuejanas.

"Llanda" efectivamente es una bandeja para meter al horno y asar, no os suena la "coca de llanda", torta de azúcar típicamente valenciana.

"Govanilla" por su parte significa muñeca, la de la mano, no la de juguete.

Son palabras con las que he crecido y no las encuentro raras.

Saludos.


----------



## hosec

Hola a todos:

Inés nos ha aportado una versión con -v-; yo la tengo con -b-. 
Del libro _El habla de La Manchuela. Léxico dialectal del sureste conquense_: *Gobanilla*: _Bobanilla_. *Bobanilla*: _Muñeca. Parte del cuerpo humano por la que se une el brazo con la mano._ Añade después que es palabra muy original ya que no la ha podido localizar en diccionarios y a la gente que no es de la zona le resulta extraña.
*Llanda*: _Bandeja metálica usada en los hornos de cocer pan para la cocción de dulces como bollos, magdalenas, sequillos, mantecados, etc._

Toda la vida he comido pan de llanda y, a veces, se me han abierto las gobanillas (o govanillas, o bobanillas...).

Salud.

(Ya queda menos para la feria, Alundra)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Nunca las habia oído; el único sinónimo que se me ocurre para muñeca es canilla.


----------



## Anitis

diegodbs said:


> Por fin he recordado, la persona que decía "llanda" era de Murcia, y siempre me decía que para fiestas compraban llandas enteras de bollos, magdalenas, etc. recién sacadas del horno.



Hola,

Soy de Alicante y tengo familia en Murcia. Efectivamente, la palabra llanda se utiliza para la bandeja del horno en estas dos regiones. Es una palabra del valenciano que significa lata. Se puede ver también esta palabra en los contenedores para reciclar plásticos, latas y envases, en su traducción en valenciano.

Pasa lo mismo con la palabra "leja", que en Murcia y en Alicante designa a la balda de una estantería, etc. Se dice que viene del valenciano pero eso ya no lo podría asegurar. Toda la vida colocando los libros en las lejas y ahora que vivo en Madrid lo tengo que hacer en baldas porque si no no te entienden. Jejeje.

Por cierto, no hablo valenciano, aunque soy consciente de la cantidad de palabras que utilizamos de él.

Respecto a "govanilla", ni idea, pero me imagino que también será una palabra valenciana.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cecilio

Efectivamente, en catalán existe la palabra "lleixa" con el significado que da Anitis a la palabra "leja". Curiosamente, el DRAE incluye este término típico de Murcia pero no señala que sea un préstamo del valenciano.

En cuanto a "govanilla", me sigue pareciendo un misterio. No creo que tenga que ver con el valenciano, sino más bien con alguna palabra aragonesa.


----------



## Alundra

Cecilio said:


> En cuanto a "govanilla", me sigue pareciendo un misterio. No creo que tenga que ver con el valenciano, sino más bien con alguna palabra aragonesa.


 
Es posible... fíjate que según tengo entendido, en tiempos pasados.. no sé exactamente en que época.... hubo una migración importante de mañicos hacia la zona manchega... de ahí nuestra tendencia a las terminaciones en -ico, -ica al más puro estilo aragonés, jejeej... bueno.. que no lo puedo asegurar con certeza.. pero ese comentario tuyo viene también a corroborarlo, jejeej..

Un saludo.


----------



## Cecilio

En el habla de Valencia y zonas limítrofes se mezclan todo tipo de elementos, entre ellos provenientes de la zona aragonesa en época de la 'Reconquista'. Además, hay que tener en cuenta las lenguas mozárabes, es decir, las lenguas 'romances' que se hablaban en esas tierras en tiempo de los árabes. Todo esto hace que establecer la historia particular de cada término no sea sencillo.


----------



## Argónida

Eliasinople said:


> En Murcia y Albacete conviven multitud de palabras valencianas. Más de uno de esa zona sabrá qué es un alcaucil, arcacil o alcací, aunque si no sois del sureste español no lo habréis oído en vuestra vida.
> 
> Saludos


 
Nota desde el suroeste peninsular, aunque no responda a la pregunta original: aquí las alcachofas son alcauciles de toda la vida, sin derivación del valenciano.

Un saludo.

Ya que estamos, respondo también a la pregunta original aunque ya casi haya caducado: primera vez que oigo llanda y govanilla.


----------



## chics

Hola.

_Llauna_ es una palabra catalana (del sur, en el norte decimos _llauna_) para designar una bandeja rectangular y de paredes un poco altas hecha, al menos antes, de hojalata. La traducción de _llanda_ al castellano sería "*bandeja de horno*" u "*hojalata*" dependiendo del contexto.

Pero tenemos también un montón de platos típicos que se cuecen en este recipiente: los caracoles a la llauna, el bacalao a la llauna, la coca de llanda, etc. En el caso de los nombres de platos no conozco a nadie que traduzca_ llanda_ o _llauna_ por "(bandeja de) horno" ni me parecería muy correcto, sería como traducir _paella_ (en la acepción del plato, no del recipiente) por "sartén" o _fondue_/fondú por "fundido". 

En la acepción referente a una manera de cocinar algunos platos, me parece que "llauna" debería considerarse o una palabra castellana también, o castellanizada, o bien ponerla en cursiva y dejarla en catalán. No me extraña que no esté en el diccionario, eso suele ocurrir cuando se trata de palabras que afectan a comunidades de sólo unos cuantos millones de habitantes, y no son platos conocidos internacionalmente como la paella o el gazpacho. Ojalá lo añadan algún día.

Saludos.


----------



## cardeno666

*Llanda* y *Gobanilla* las oí a mis bisabuel@s (quienes nunca viajaron) en Salvacañete, un pueblecito de Cuenca fronterizo con las provincias de Teruel y Valencia. El significado de cada una de esas palabras coincide con los que se han dicho en los diferentes "posts"anteriores.

Parece que en Montanejos (provincia de Castellón - zona "castellanoparlante") también utilizan la palabra *gobanillas* para referirse a las muñecas (lo he visto en Facebook: HAGAMOS UN DICCIONARIO VIDIGONERO )

*Alcaucil *la oí por primera vez en Buenos Aires (Argentina) allí utilizan esa palabra (en todas las verdulerías a las que fuí a comprar) para referirse a las alcachofas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En este hilo hay un filón dialectológico que envuelve varias lenguas, sustratos, adstratos, y un largo etcétera de cuestiones etimológicas y culturales. No voy a aburrir con larguísimas disquisiciones, sino sólo a quintaesenciar lo fundamental. Empecemos por lo menos complicado.
*
Alcaucil*: es palabra que deriva del hispanoárabe _*qabṣîl*_ que, a su vez, deriva del mozárabe _*qabṣîla*_, un diminutivo paralelo al castellano _cabecilla_, que se remite en última instancia al latín _*caput*_. Está atestada desde el marqués de Villena, con la forma *alcaucí* (1423) con /l/ disimilada (también sin /l/ en Nebrija y en la forma granadina _alcaucique_), ya en Quevedo *alcaucil*, en el DRAE de 1770 aparecen *alcaucil* y *arcaucil*. La aplicación de un derivado de cabeza a la alcachofa viene por su similitud esférica. En gallego tomó otro sentido: _cancil_ (< _cabcil_) para designar la parte del yugo donde encaja el pescuezo de los bueyes. En lo antiguo en castellano se dijo *alcauci(l)*. _*Alcachofa*_ (donde la /ch/ parece representar un antiguo catalanismo, normal en productos huertanos), también aparece en Villena y Nebrija, pero parece ser palabra entonces moderna y minoritaria frente a *alcaucil*, como demuestra la extensión americana (Argentina, Bolivia y otras partes de América) de *alcaucil* que remonta a la conquista. Debió intervenir en la aparición de /ch/ el catalán _carxofa_. 
_*Gobanilla/gobanella*_, que no es palabra española, sino del catalán (N. de Valencia, Segorbe) y extendida a zonas españolhablantes limítrofes, nos enseña sobre las supervivencias mozárabes y su distribución. Su origen es el mozárabe _*qubṭél, qubṭál*_ (o _qobṭél, qobṭál_) 'codo' (medida) y 'codo' (articulación del brazo), que se remonta al latín _*cubitalis*_ 'de un codo de largo' que deriva a su vez de _*cubitus*_ 'codo'. En el otro extremo peninsular también este mozarabismo es propio del gallegoportugués, *cotobelo/cotovelo* (del pt. _*cotovelo*_ 'una parte del freno del caballo', tecnicismo hípico, procede el préstamo en español *cotobelo*, fenómeno corriente en términos hípicos). El sentido primitivo de _medida_, la distancia _entre la mano y el codo_ hace que la palabra en gallego y en portugués designe los _nudillos_ o el _codo_ y en el derivado catalán la _muñeca_ (la /n/ de _*gobanilla*_ se explicaría por influencia o cruce con el mozárabe _moneca_ 'muñeca'). Se puede observar una _vieja ley de la dialectología y los arcaísmos_: los arcaísmos (en este caso de una variedad romance hispánica desaparecida, el _mozárabe_) se refugian en los extremos geográficos de la primitiva área de extensión.
_*Llauna*_ y *llanda* son catalanismos pero de muy distinto valor y explicación. Comencemos por el menos farragoso de explicar.
*Llanda* es palabra moderna en catalán, especialmente del dialecto valenciano, (no aparece, por ejemplo, en el _Diccionario catalán-castellano-latino_ de Esteve y Juglà i Font de 1830). Los diccionarios modernos de catalán (como el Barcanova, por ejemplo) ofrecen una etimología que se tiene como aceptada (<lt. vg. *lamna* <lt. *lamina*) pero lo reciente de la palabra invita a ver un galicismo desde una forma de fr. dialectal *_*jande*_ (cf. _*chande*_ en Bourbon). Parece haber un cruce con el autóctono _*llauna*_ y de ahí _*llanda*_ en Valencia y de ahí que llanda haya adquirido los valores de llauna, especialmente la de 'lámina de metal' y 'bandeja de horno', lo general de este préstamo es significar en catalán 'llanta de coche'.
*Llauna* es un antiguo celtismo compartido con el gallegoportugués *laxe/lagem* y familia, donde los derivados son de gran vitalidad, el español *laja*, palabra del léxico marino, hablas de Murcia *láguena*, de Granada *launa* y formas francesas como la de Lourdes *launa*, etc. Toda esta familia se remontan al celtoide *lagĕna, lagĭ**na, lagŏ**na* (con acento en la primera sílaba) que ya presentaban el significado fundamental de la palabra: 'lámina de pizarra'. Del significado _lámina_ o del de _pizarra_ vienen todos los significados romances: lámina de metal, llanta, bandeja, polvo de pizarra, pizarra, lasca de pizarra, etc.
Bueno, paro el rollo y me voy a ver la final de fútbol. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## oa2169

En Colombia no usamos ni llanda ni gobanilla. Usamos *lata* o *bandeja* y *muñeca*.


----------



## panox

Cecilio no va mal encaminado con lo de las lenguas mozárabes. 
LLanda es una palabra que no se utiliza en castellano pero sí en panocho y valenciano, y al contrario de lo que dicen algunos, no es una derivación del catalán, sino que es una adaptación de la zona del levante español de una palabra árabe.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Alundra said:


> Hola foreros  ,
> 
> Aquí vengo con dos dudas...
> 
> Llanda, es y siempre ha sido para mí, esa bandeja que se mete al horno y en la que se hacen los asados... también existe el pan de llanda (que no es pan de leña...) y tantas y tantas comidas de llanda...
> Hoy ha surgido la palabra en una conversación y al buscarla por curiosidad en el DRAE no la encontré (ni llanda, ni yanda, ni ná)...
> 
> Lo que me gustaría saber es en qué zonas (o quizá también países) se conoce a esa bandeja también por llanda o si es una palabra sólo usada por la zona manchega... o qué...
> 
> Lo mismo con la palabreja "govanilla" o gobanilla" o "bobanilla" en fin.. para designar a la muñeca (la muñeca de la mano)... ¿Alguien sabe de donde viene lo de "govanilla"? Bueno... primero... ¿A alguien le suena?
> 
> Yo pensaba que estas dos palabras eran de ámbito nacional... y resulta que no están ni recogidas por la RAE... (ya sé, ya sé que el DRAE no lo es todo..., pero es una línea a seguir...) bueno lo de "govanilla" jejeje casi lo entiendo.... pero lo de llanda... no me lo esperaba...
> 
> Bueno, esperando ver qué me decís... cuelgo
> 
> Alundra.


En Cartagena (España) se dice "llanda" a la bandeja que usan los panaderos para meter el pan recién amasado en el horno o las madalenas, etc. Es como una plancha de metal sin apenas altura.

Saludos


----------



## Ibermanolo

Alundra said:


> De Albacete (capital)
> 
> Alundra.


 
En Villarrobledo lo de gobanilla también se usa


----------



## Duometri

Yo, aunque vivo en Madrid, soy de un pueblo de la parte de la Provincia de Castellón que limita con Aragón, donde nunca se ha hablado valenciano y el habla es casi igual a la del Bajo Aragón. Tanto una palabra como la otra son conocidas, aunque gobanilla apenas se usa ya. Entre los jóvenes se usa en broma, especialmente cuando quieres decir que te has lesionado la muñeca se dice "me he esgorgolao la gobanilla". Supongo que deben de tener origen aragonés.


----------



## Ibermanolo

En el habla de la provincia de Albacete hay bastantes aragonesismos por lo que es probable que se trate de eso.


----------



## Alundra

Ibermanolo said:


> En Villarrobledo lo de gobanilla también se usa


 
Claro, si es que estamos muy cerquita, jeje..

Me alegro que os suenen también esas palabrejas, es cierto que entre la juventud "govanilla" apenas se usa ya... pero a mí me suena de cuando era niña, aunque normalmente no la utilice.

Saludetes.


----------



## Saninas

Soy manchega, de Albacete. Aquí en mi pueblo se utilizan ambas. La llanda de patatas o de cualquier asado y gobanilla, refiriéndose a la muñeca. De hecho aquí apenas nadie utiliza la palabra muñeca... sólo gobanilla. Espero haberte sido de ayuda


----------



## Birke

En el Altiplano, al noreste de Murcia, también usamos 'llanda' y 'gobanilla'.

Edito para añadir que, según leo en un _Diccionario del habla de Yecla_, la palabra _gobanilla_ viene del valenciano 'gobanella', y se usa en Levante, Albacete y Aragón.
En la misma obra se dice que _llanda_ viene del término catalán 'llanda', lata, y éste del latín 'lamina'.


----------



## clares3

panox said:


> Cecilio no va mal encaminado con lo de las lenguas mozárabes.
> LLanda es una palabra que no se utiliza en castellano pero sí en *panocho *y valenciano, y al contrario de lo que dicen algunos, no es una derivación del catalán, sino que es una adaptación de la zona del levante español de una palabra árabe.


Hola
Conozco y utilizo el término llanda desde siempre. Lo que no conozco es "el panocho" del que habla Panox...


----------



## turmalina1

Trabajé en Villena hace  años y se usaba gobanilla para nombrar la muñeca de la mano. Por ejemplo :"me he dado un racalcón en la gobanilla".
Y en Elche y en Murcia he oído lo de llanda para referirse a la bandeja de lata para el horno.


----------



## CASACAT

interesante el post.


----------

